# Colours - photo



## Rib (May 7, 2006)

Thought this looked cool, 3 of my mantids that are various shades of colour all sitting next to each other, so I thought i would share


----------



## julian camilo (May 7, 2006)

thats pretty cool. my female gong is sub-sub adult (i think!) and is mainly a yellow/straw colour with with tinges of green which i think looks really nice. however it doesnt seem to show up very well when i try to take photos. here's one anyway, its like this but the green is much more apparent. hopefully when she moults she will be even greener, id love to see that. anyway just thought id add another shade to the thread: (sorry for the quality)


----------



## DrM (May 22, 2006)

Fantastic PICS!.....Dont apologize for those at all!......She is a beauty! Ive not housed a gongy.....are they agresssive?...or does she enjoy sitting on u?


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Great pics.


----------



## julian camilo (May 22, 2006)

thank you both, youre very welcome! gongs dont seem to be aggressive at all from what ive experienced, i have had rare occurences of cannibalism but those were one-offs (well, two-offs) i think, one of the more doicle species. i cant tell whether they enjoy perching/sitting/climbing on my hand but they do seem to much prefer being upside down i think, if i open the container lid and flip it round so she is right side up she will clamber on anything close by and climb up everything she can get a hold on to get higher and higher. so i dont think its a case of her enjoying it, as much as her wanting to get as high as possible, though i may be wrong. theyre a really great species to keep in my opinion, best if you keep more than one together. but yeh i like them.


----------

